# divx Datei einbinden in Website



## dutsh (7. Oktober 2006)

Hi

Ich möchte auf einer Page meiner Website verschiedene divx Dateien einbinden, so dass man diese auch Abspielen kann.
Also sollte irgendwie so ein Player erscheinen, bei dem man die Videos abspielen kann
Weiss jemand von euch wie das geht?


----------



## Maik (7. Oktober 2006)

In dem Kapitel SELFHTML: HTML / Multimedia kannst Du nachlesen, wie sich Multimedia-Elemente in einem HTML-Dokument einbetten lassen.

Wie es mit der Unterstützung des divx-Formats aussieht, entzieht sich leider meiner Kenntnis, da vermutlich  ein spezieller Player für dieses Dateiformat erforderlich ist.


----------



## dutsh (7. Oktober 2006)

Danke für deine Hilfe.
Habe dies leider auch schon ausprobiert :-(


----------



## Maik (7. Oktober 2006)

Vermutlich benötigst Du den DivX Web Player (1.2.0) als Plug-In für den Browser.


----------

